

Do We Really Want to Live Without the Post Office? - Jaigus
http://www.esquire.com/print-this/post-office-business-trouble-0213?page=all&src=longreads&utm_source=buffer&buffer_share=e2f59

======
pravda
Well, let's give it a try. A better question is, who did the Post Workers
Union pay to get this article published?

 _"What it is is a miracle of high technology and human touch. It's what binds
us together as a country."_

Really?

